# Ordered 6x8



## dave17a (Jan 29, 2013)

Broke down and orderd it. Started making a venturi style and decided don't want to drill in the old smoker. Got some pitmasters choice too. Gonna order my belly this week, start curing, along with some cheese. Still want to dry rub my belly.  Have been reading everthing I can and keep head straight to do this forum. You are all great!. Thanks!

                                              Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 29, 2013)

Good move!



~Martin


----------

